# first batch of mead



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats on making the mead "leap." It does have a unique flavor and like beer there are a number of recipes/techniques to add a twist the traditional mead. What are you using in your airlock or did the initial fermentation push foam up?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Those gallon jugs are "Gateway Vessels"! Next thing you know you have a half dozen full and aging meads in five gallon carboys lurking in a dark corner of the basement.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Vance,
Have you been peeking in my basement again?! Some of those are 3 gal carboys.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Vance G said:


> Those gallon jugs are "Gateway Vessels"! Next thing you know you have a half dozen full and aging meads in five gallon carboys lurking in a dark corner of the basement.


 Don't be ridiculous that never happens! :lpf:


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Good Going! Next time you might want to do your primary fermentation in a bucket, then transfer to carboy when Specific gravity reaches 1.020 that way you can start with a bit more than a gallon. Then when you rack into the secondary you will have little head space without dilution.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

Eikel said:


> Congrats on making the mead "leap." It does have a unique flavor and like beer there are a number of recipes/techniques to add a twist the traditional mead. What are you using in your airlock or did the initial fermentation push foam up?


its rum in the airlock. only liquor I had at the house.



Vance G said:


> Those gallon jugs are "Gateway Vessels"! Next thing you know you have a half dozen full and aging meads in five gallon carboys lurking in a dark corner of the basement.


ive got 2 five gallon carboys sterilizing right now! 



Tenbears said:


> Good Going! Next time you might want to do your primary fermentation in a bucket, then transfer to carboy when Specific gravity reaches 1.020 that way you can start with a bit more than a gallon. Then when you rack into the secondary you will have little head space without dilution.


that makes sense. I was wondering how everybody had full jugs when they were done. off to the brew store again!


----------



## TennyW (Oct 12, 2016)

Congratulations,it looks great.Make sure that you also know how to prolong the life of the mead after you have opened the bottle.It is best to keep them in a refrigerator.I usually keep them in a refrigerator which I bought from a kitchen and home appliance store called best brand appliance .The colder the temperature of the fridge the better. You could even add CO2 or wine preservative to prolong the life of the mead.


----------

